# DC power supply information.



## abby (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello all , I have for some time been removing the motors and control boards from powered treadmills.
These are perfect for driving workshop machinery and the speed control is very useful.
However my latest aquisition has a burned out circuit board.
Does anyone know where I might obtain drawings for a variable voltage DC supply for 180V at 5 amps ?
I would be very appreciative.
Dan.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 31, 2018)

There are DC speed controllers on Ebay ranging from 30 to 300 bucks. There are decent units in the 75 dollar range that are rated up to 220V and up to 8A


----------



## retailer (Jan 1, 2019)

I believe DC motor speed controllers are not just a variable DC supply but a PWM type of controller, I mounted a treadmill motor on my drill press and used a Kbic controller sourced from a seller on Ebay, they are not really all that expensive and are very well regarded. The Chinese also make Kbic knockoffs- a quick search for "motor speed controller 180V" on Bangood or Ebay brings up lots of options.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 5, 2019)

There are a number of different archetecture you could build for a DC motor controller.  Probably best to search some electronic hobbyist sites.  

It is also likely not to be cost effective when SCR type controllers are so cheap.


----------

